# مشروع صنع منظفات بالمنزل ؟؟؟



## بنت المسك (18 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الجمع الكريم

كنت اود فتح مشروع صغير بالمنزل اقوم من خلاله بصنع المنظفات الصناعية بالمنزل وبيعها لاحقق الربح ولو القليل

فممكن 

طريقة عمل المنظفات مثل 
*البرفانات
الكلور
الفنيك
الداوني الرخيص والغالى 
الشاور والشامبو
الفازلين المعطر
الصابون السائل زي بريل او شعبي
بودرة الجسم
الديتول*
*الفازلين المعطر*
ثانيا 

اريد أماكن بيع المواد الخام فى مصر 
ثالثا 
اريد تكلفة المشروع وكيف أحسب المكسب ؟ لو بدات بداية بسيطة لا ترهقنى(بمثابة دراسة جدوى صغيرة)

جعله الله فى موازين حسناتكم 
وساعد الله من ساعدنى ودله على الطريق المستقيم 
اللهم امين


----------



## بنت المسك (20 أغسطس 2012)

لماذا لايوجد رد؟؟؟؟


----------



## بنت المسك (24 أغسطس 2012)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## elkemia (24 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخت الفاضلة..معظم المنتجات التى تريدى تصنيعها من الداونى والديتول والصابون السائل
والشامبو والشاور مكتوبة فى الملتقى وبشرح تفصيلى وبأخص مواضيع للمهندس المهدى بكر
ثانيا بالنسبة للكلور والفنيك دة حضرتك هتشتريهم جاهزين من اى تاجر للخامات 
يعنى ممكن تشترى جمدانة من الكلورالخام ودى وزنها 73 كيلو وممكن حضرتك تخفيفها بالماء على 
حسب سعر البيع وتشترى برضه جمدانة فنيك كويس وهتبيعى منها قطاعى
وشوفى اى تركيبات هتقومى بتصنيعها وانا هقولك على اسعار الخامات بتعتها
وفى البداية ممكن تصنعى كميات بسيط لمعرفة جودة المنتجات وتسويقها وغير ذلك
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## المجبري جالو (24 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووره​


----------



## بنت المسك (26 سبتمبر 2012)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

